# New add on for the swimming pool ?



## baileystewart (Mar 22, 2016)

I am thinking of renovating my swimming pool with some extra add on like subtle lighting of different accents, may be a fully smart phone app compatible ones in which we could control the brightness, color etc. I was searching for many of them and I randomly fell for an article related to custom swimming pools. In that I found Grotto's which really made me think why dont I add them as well. The waterfall nature I would love to implement in my gunite swimming pool 12' x 24' rectangular (288 sq.ft. of water surface area). I would love to have more input about this.
:help:


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't do much with pools anymore, but I think you can buy a light kit that goes into your existing niche.  They are LED and do the color changes automatically.  Think about how long you will want to sit there on the edge of your pool playing with your smart phone changing colors etc.  And worrying about dropping the phone into the pool.


----------



## havasu (Mar 23, 2016)

I have a multi-colored LED swimming pool light. That thing is slick, and very low power consumption to boot.


----------



## frodo (Jun 14, 2016)

my flash light floats,


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 14, 2016)

When people come over to hot tub and ask me to turn up the temp, I turn all the underwater lights to red.  :rofl:


----------



## frodo (Jun 15, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> When people come over to hot tub and ask me to turn up the temp, I turn all the underwater lights to red.  :rofl:


..............


----------



## DanBrown (Jun 28, 2016)

I agree with Speedbump in that can you not just get some under water led's and use them instead?


----------

